# طلب بخصوص الطيران الشراعي مهم جدا !!



## الــعــائــد (10 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

رجائي الحار من لديه الخبره بالطيران الشراعي ان يتحفني بما لديه من معلومات !! 
ارجو من لديه الخبره فعلا ان يكتب بما لديه من معلومات وبالاخص معلومات عن هذه الصورالتاليه : 












في انتظاركم يا اخوتي بارك الله فيكم في امان الله


----------



## عمر الشاوي (10 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم.المهم في الموضوع هو هل لديك اي فكرة عن الطيران سواء الشراعي او الاعتيادي.
اما بخصوص هذا النوع فهو من الانواع البسيطة والتي يمكن بناءها واستخدامها في اي منطقة مفتوحة او حقل وتتالف الطائرة من مظلة الهبوط الاعتيادية ومن هيكل بسيط تربط به المظلة ومن محرك قدرة ( 5 حصان ) ويتم التحكم بالطائرة بنفس طريقة التحكم بالمظلة . هذا باختصار .


----------



## الــعــائــد (10 فبراير 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته اخي الشاوي ! 
انا طالبها بسطيه يا اخي وهذه عز الطلب يا اخوي بس لو تفيديني من اين امكانيه الحصول على مثلها ؟ 
وكم ثمنها وليس اصنع مثلها !! 

في اما\ن الله وبارك الله فيك اخوي


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (11 فبراير 2006)

http://www.arabiceng.com/project/powerchute/powerchutehome.htm

Enter this site and you will get some information


----------



## glider-pilot (2 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم:-
انا مهندس طيران وكذلك طيار شراعي انتمي ل نادي الطيران الشراعي الملكي الاردني اذا احببت ان تتعلم ممكن الانضمام الى النادي ان كنت في الاردن او مصر اوالامارات اوغيرها ممن لديهم نادي والطائرة خفيفه وتعتمد على حركة الرياح


----------



## lover_pharoh (20 مايو 2006)

أخي أين النادي في مصر أرجوك


----------



## glider-pilot (20 مايو 2006)

لا اعلم اين موقع النادي في مصر لانني لم ازره من قبل اما في الاردن فهو في مطار ماركا في قلب العاصمة عمان فالافضل ان تسال كليات الطيران هناك في مصر اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## lover_pharoh (21 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## Ayman Qadre (23 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------

